# what tab you suggest??? and ehat chest guard?



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd say if you do go with an AAE tab, splurge for the Elite with cordovan face. I got the super leather face and it's showing cracking and sever signs of wear after about 8 months. Granted, I've probably put over 10,000 shots through it, but still. The Cartel smart tab is just a knock off of the AAE Elite if I'm not mistaken. The capability to take apart the Elite and modify it, put in extra layers, remove layers, add different spacers etc makes it great in my opinion. I can't comment on the Fivics or the Angel. Just keep in mind, that as far as the base of the tab, like a sight, a good tab can last you your entire shooting career.


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Definitely go with cordovan whatever tab you choose. The daughter has put 9,500+ shots on hers and it seems to be breaking in nicely.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

AAE Elite with cordovan and learn to use the shelf and the knuckle separator


----------



## Corycm (May 21, 2012)

Related to tabs, is there some sort of guideline for the shelf placement on (any, but especially the AAE Elite) tab? I just got one of these and haven't used a tab with a shelf before. I'm not entirely sure what to be looking for or how much of an advantage it provides.


----------



## swagpiratex (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't know much about the chest protectors, but my instructor told me to buy an AAE Elite tab with Cordovan, and once I did, I'm so glad I switched over. 

I was told to just use the knuckle spacer to aid split finger shooting and just forget about the shelf by my coach. Everyone's face and anchor point is going to be different, but I've found that even without the shelf, the top of the metal area will need to be sanded/grinded down. Adding the shelf isn't going to help, IMO.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

The shelf helps some people, others don't need it. For the longest time I had my shelf setup so that I could drop my thumb on it for a solid, consistent position until I realized because the shelf could only go so low, my thumb position was cranking out my hand, putting torque on the string and screwing up my anchor. I took off the shelf and just started putting my thumb flat/relaxed and my anchor stayed consistent, but no more torque. Everyone is different, everyone will need different parts. I do recommend switching out the cord that attaches the tab to your finger for something else though. I took a bit of gift wrapping lace ribbon, a 2" wide band and threaded it through in place of the cord. Much more comfortable. If anyone sees a guy shooting with a flowery purple thing sticking off his tab, it's probably me.

As far as chest guards, several people in my club have the Win&Win or Easton chest guards and both of them look and seem to work fine. I have the Shibuya, but I would recommend the Easton or W&W over it because the plastic mesh gets old. I hear the Angel is also a good chest guard. They all function to prevent the just in case of string snagging on your clothes or chest, especially if you use your chest as a contact point or are female.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

I started using the tab when I got the AAE Elite. For me it really helps with the up/down position of my anchor which is critical in long distance shots. You can set it high or low but the height will be very repeatable


----------



## tomah (Aug 15, 2011)

Black Mamba Venom tab! the best!!


----------



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks to all of you, but I just have a doubt ... What are the differences between cordovan, super leather and animal leather??? . And what are the benefits that the cordovan?


----------



## Cephas (Sep 7, 2010)

Cordovan is a high grade leather, most of the time it is grain oriented which is supposed to give you a much more slick surface for the string to come off. Cordovan happens to be one of the toughest longest lasting leathers, it's one of the reasons it is used to make fine shoes. I'm not sure but I don't even think super leather is really leather, possibly a synthetic.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Black Mamba Venom for me. The finger spacer really positions the arrow perfectly for my hand size. The leather comes uncut so you can customize it to your hand. There are instructions for doing this on their website. The only downside is that I cannot fill in my score sheet without taking it off. I shoot and write left handed. Maybe Matt will integrate a pen holder into the tab design.


----------



## Bean Burrito (Apr 20, 2011)

AAE Elite is good. I shot the Cartel copy before getting a AAE KSL Gold, very pricey tab but I love it, very comfortable and nice to shoot with.

Easton chest guard hands down


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

tomah said:


> Black Mamba Venom tab! the best!!


Its a good choice-especially when they started supplying directions on how to cut it to size. I bought several and have some of my students use them and they are very well made. I like them and the cavaliers because you can replace stuff. Not true on the Angel. I have a couple Cavaliers that are over 15 years old. I have several and rotate them around so I always have 2-3 that are fairly identical. I put the date on the leather when I change it. I get several years out of the cordovan. I have tried almost every other tab including the KSL cavalier, the one that the JDT Coach makes for theJDT, the Angel etc and I guess I just stuck with what I know. I have shot the cavalier every possible way-starting with a ledge and no spacer than going to a spacer then taking off the ledge-back to a ledge and the spacer


----------

